# I believe this challenge will help you recover..



## Ollo (Sep 1, 2011)

A challenge for everybody in the forums. 
I've been talking to a friend that's recovered from severe dp/dr. She told me to 'stop believing in it'. I thought this was another "dp/dr doesn't exist" speech, but no. She said that I should stop believing that dp/dr has taken over my life and that I shouldn't give into the stereotypes of dp/dr.
For example, most of you believe that dp/dr has hurt your social life, and because you believe in that, your social life will definitely be hurt. But if you choose not to believe in that, and actually attempt to engage in the conversations or activities being held, you might feel less socially anxious. And since anxiety is the source of dp/dr, welll... your dp/dr might lessen a bit too. 
I really believe this will help. I thought I'd share with everyone in the forums.

Write down your problems with dp/dr (the faceable ones) and challenge them. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. Brainstorm for solutions that would help you challenge these problems you have with dp/dr. Grab a buddeh and brainstorm with them. Goodluck.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I will take that challenge!


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

I like that..."stop believing in it". I think it could work. Before I knew what this was called I got it and recovered. It was way easier than learning that there is "no cure". This thing is so psychological. The only thing I would recommend in addition to stopping believe in it is that you also have to look at why you get anxiety and work on those issues or else they will potentially keep triggering you.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

CindyinMT said:


> I like that..."stop believing in it". I think it could work. Before I knew what this was called I got it and recovered. It was way easier than learning that there is "no cure". This thing is so psychological. The only thing I would recommend in addition to stopping believe in it is that you also have to look at why you get anxiety and work on those issues or else they will potentially keep triggering you.


The exact same thing happened to me! I got dp/dr and thought it was seretonin syndrome. I had taken too much prozac and googled my symptoms and found seretonin syndrome. I literally remember the exact moment that I found that information and realized that the feelings would go away. The moment I knew I would be ok. I remember how it was a massive relief, how my entire body relaxed when i knew for sure I was going to be ok and I recovered within a week. BUT 3 weeks went by and I got it again (triggered by another dose of Prozac but caused by being in an abusive marriage) and I instantly knew what I had was not seretonin syndrome. I googled again, found this forum that morning and fell into a pit of despair when I read "There is no cure for Depersonalization Disorder". It totally screwed me mentally. I think that had I not found out that information that I probably would be completely recovered by now.


----------

